# How do I pack my mounts for a move????



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

You're going to have to build crates and ship them via truck. The crates must be larger than the mounts and you'll screw the mount to one of the sidewalls. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

build crates for them. most forms have a wood backing on them/ screw from the outside of the crate into the back of the form and build around/ pack with bubble wrap and you are on your way. remember you can always wash mounts and re-groom when you get settled back in:thumbs_up


----------



## WisHornHunter (Jan 26, 2009)

I had over 20 mounts shipped when I moved from Mich to Wis the moving company packed them all in boxes standing up. I had no damage to any of them, I had deer turkey fish and African mounts.


----------



## hawkhunts (Dec 13, 2008)

Find a pallet large enough to put all three on, screw them through the pallet into the back of the mounts. Make sure the ears, antlers, everything are inside the edges of the pallet. I always turned the pallet on edge, and treated it as if it were a wall. Then lay the pallet back down. Once that is done, build a plywood or osb box around them. 
Make it strong enough to withstand the possibility of anything shifting and crushing the crate. I wouldn't recommend any packing peanuts or padding- it will only ruffle the hair. Make sure you mark it fragile-if someone besides yourself is loading/unloading- they may want to stack boxes and such on it, and it could cave in. If you can, try to keep it seperate from the rest of the load. I have even screwed the pallets into the floors of trailers/moving trucks to keep the crate from sliding. 
It may seem extreme to spend the $$$ for osb and lumber to build the crate, but keep in mind how much they cost originally. How expensive they could be to repair. Add in the fact that you will probably be able to re-use the lumber somewhere down the line and it makes a crate a pretty good choice.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Any more info on packing up deer mounts to move out of state I have 10 mounts to move


----------



## sammccormick (Apr 10, 2017)

I just moved across Oregon, and my mounts got to ride in the cab of the pick up with me. Other vehicles seem to enjoy it as well.


----------

